# Ohs disappointed



## RachelLynda

We've just been for a 6 week scan and according to Ramzi theory which was right for my daughter, this baby will be a boy. My OH was so happy with the scan until I told him it's probably going to be a boy and now he's quiet and keeps telling me to stop saying it's a boy.. I don't know what to do to make it better.. I'm worried he's not going to enjoy this pregnancy because he's disappointed it'll probably be a boy. He told me he didn't mind either way so I didn't think twice about telling him it was probably a boy :/


----------



## jtink28

did you ask him why he was disappointed and did you guys talk about it? does he not want a boy, and was he hoping for another girl?

ramzi theory was 100% wrong for me, both times. both times I was "supposed" to have girls, and at the 12 week scan every.single.person guess girl. I have 2 boys! so I would take the ramzi theory with a huge grain of salt.


----------



## bdb84

I did not even attempt Ramzi with my fourth child since it was wrong for my third. :hugs:


----------



## RachelLynda

jtink28 said:


> did you ask him why he was disappointed and did you guys talk about it? does he not want a boy, and was he hoping for another girl?
> 
> ramzi theory was 100% wrong for me, both times. both times I was "supposed" to have girls, and at the 12 week scan every.single.person guess girl. I have 2 boys! so I would take the ramzi theory with a huge grain of salt.

He was hoping for a girl. He tells me hes fine with either but I can tell he's not. Oh! That makes me feel better! It was right with my daughter and is apparently 97% correct (if I read it right) so I assumed it was right with this one haha. Think it would make his day if it comes up as a girl.


----------



## RachelLynda

bdb84 said:


> I did not even attempt Ramzi with my fourth child since it was wrong for my third. :hugs:

Oh I hope that's right. I won't mention that to OH because I'd rather he was convinced it was a boy and surprised with a girl than got his hopes up!


----------



## Amy_21593

jtink28 said:


> did you ask him why he was disappointed and did you guys talk about it? does he not want a boy, and was he hoping for another girl?
> 
> ramzi theory was 100% wrong for me, both times. both times I was "supposed" to have girls, and at the 12 week scan every.single.person guess girl. I have 2 boys! so I would take the ramzi theory with a huge grain of salt.

Just curious, did you actually have your placenta on the left and had boys?


----------



## mummy2lola

My oh was desperate for a girl and I knew at the 12wk scan by the skull it was a boy,then at 20wk I was positive I saw boy bits and his reaction was “ohhhhh” and all the way through I felt guilty that I couldn’t give him the girl he longed for,especially as this is our last.he kept saying “she” all the way through hoping I had seen wrong and everything but once our son was born he kept saying it didn’t matter what we had and has never mentioned anything other than that we have a perfect family,in my mind I think I will always feel a bit guilty and know that it will be in his mind OR that’s just my imagination,either way,we have a wonderful baby boy that has parents that love him and I’m sure when ur baby is here it will be exactly the same hun,I think our minds are our own worst enemy xx


----------



## Flueky88

Ramzi was wrong for me this time. So I would take it with a grain of salt. Boy or girl I'm sure he will come around especially once baby is born. My DH was a bit disappointed we are having a 3rd girl, he seems to be coming around though.


----------

